# Looks like my wife found out..



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought this morning would be like any other Monday morning. I was woken up by my alarm while in the middle of having a dream about killing raiders attempting to break into a survivalist stronghold I was helping defend (pro-tip: Do not attack the angry, body armor-wearing former Marine armed with an AK-47 (75 round drum magazine) with your shitty Cobray-Mac 10 knock off 9mm. Last night, you lost the game random grey haired intruder!). 

As I microwave my breakfast, my wife asks "What's this Fur Affinity thing I saw this morning?"

That is when I knew this day might turn from normal to suck-ass with a quickness. I don't know if it was because I was still in dreamer-awe from a kick ass dream or the coffee hadn't kicked in yet, but I began explaining what the furry fandom was to her. Her reaction was about what I expected.

"You mean those people that fuck in the animal costumes and draw porno of Bugs Bunny? Eww!"

After a few more minutes of explaining, I told her that not all of the fandom was a pervert haven like she thought. I then mentioned that a lot of people do fantasy-themed art that is anthro. Since she's an artist too that kind of redeemed the imagine a bit. I also told her it could be a good place to showcase her art (she wants to start drawing comics). "But I don't have to draw porno of a unicorn with 20 dicks erupting out of it's back, do I?" I assured her that no, you didn't have to draw porn. 

She seems to have a few reservations, but I think she might get into the furry fandom...Maybe.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 14, 2011)

The only thing worse than married with children is married with secrets.

edit: Is this a srs thread? Unicorn with twenty dicks erupting out of its back?


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Lobar said:


> The only thing worse than married with children is married with secrets.
> 
> edit: Is this a srs thread? Unicorn with twenty dicks erupting out of its back?




The unicorn with the dicks erupting from it's back was an exaggeration. (She referenced the CSI episode). And you have to take into account that I've only been in the fandom for a week (last Monday). 

Yes, this is a serious thread (but like any good comic, I did add some humor to it.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2011)

I lol'd hard at the unicorn part.

Having a spouse join the fandom isn't that unheard of.


Tango_D said:


> And you have  to take into account that I've only been in the fandom for a week (last  Monday).


Ah okay.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I lol'd hard at the unicorn part.
> 
> Having a spouse join the fandom isn't that unheard of.
> 
> Ah okay.


 
I think she could wind up enjoying it. She got me into anime (a bit) because she likes it a lot. I mean, it wouldn't take much to make that step over. The only real trouble spots are the misinformation and she has a couple of 'yiff in hell furfag' trolling friends. She doesn't troll herself, but you know what they say about the company you keep. 

I'm going to do the smart thing and slowly ease her into it (which is what I'm doing).


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I think she could wind up enjoying it. She got me into anime (a bit) because she likes it a lot. I mean, it wouldn't take much to make that step over. The only real trouble spots are the misinformation and she has a couple of 'yiff in hell furfag' trolling friends. She doesn't troll herself, but you know what they say about the company you keep.
> 
> I'm going to do the smart thing and slowly ease her into it (which is what I'm doing).


 I don't what's more sad the furries they mock or the fact they're newfags?


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't what's more sad the furries they mock or the fact they're newfags?




I know, right?


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

This is why I date in the fandom.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Skittle said:


> This is why I date in the fandom.



I married her while in the Marine Corps (she's a marine too) 10 years ago. I got into furry one week ago. She was kind of here first, you know.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2011)

Let's all be on our best behaviour and make a good impression.

Don't we have a resident monocle-wearer or two? Oh, CannonFodder is here. Isn't there another?


But yeah, it's what people make of it for themselves. I think I've gotten to know people here of every walk of life (except for the homeless/those in situations too dire for internet access). We've even had someone involved in the US government (can't remember his name) that was on Fur Affinity. I think he got arrested for some sort of sexual solicitation...

whatever. The story's so vague in my mind, and I probably have it wrong by now. >_>


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

Send her here - she'll pick up on our views about fursuit sex and all that stuff real quick B)


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> We've even had someone involved in the US government (can't remember his name) that was on Fur Affinity. I think he got arrested for some sort of sexual solicitation...
> 
> whatever. The story's so vague in my mind, and I probably have it wrong by now. >_>


 
Yeah, already researched that both on Wikifur and ED. I don't think she knows about that perticular incident yet.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I married her while in the Marine Corps (she's a marine too) 10 years ago. I got into furry one week ago. She was kind of here first, you know.


 I see now.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> Send her here - she'll pick up on our views about fursuit sex and all that stuff real quick B)


She's probibly lurking already. If that's the case....please remember to pick up some canned cat food. I forgot to yesterday. Thanks, Hon!


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Put her on FAF, the FA mainsite is full of sickfucks and social retards. Also, never remove the mature block.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Put her on FAF, the FA mainsite is full of sickfucks and social retards. Also, never remove the mature block.


 
And be sure to make FA your homepage. 

Actually, make http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/ your homepage. More horrifying glorious pictures.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> She's probibly lurking already. If that's the case....please remember to pick up some canned cat food. I forgot to yesterday. Thanks, Hon!


 
HEY TANGO, I'M READY FOR YOUR EXTRAMARITAL SEX.

*mwah mwah mwah*

In any case, she loves you, yes? Then this shouldn't really be a problem. (I think).


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> HEY TANGO, I'M READY FOR YOUR EXTRAMARITAL SEX.
> 
> *mwah mwah mwah*
> 
> In any case, she loves you, yes? Then this shouldn't really be a problem. (I think).



I don't think it's going to be a problem. I just thought it was funny how she found out and me trying to explain it to her. I had to share it with you guys.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm your wife I've been here all along april fools


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Teto said:


> I'm your wife I've been here all along april fools


 
Teto, I know you think it's cute stalking me on FAF (and i'm flattered) but my wife is a uber-grammar Nazi and doesn't forget to put periods at the end of her sentences. That, and she posts more or less short novels on forums when she does post.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2011)

OP, if you glance at your avatar it looks like an iguana. i think it has to do with the leaves above the panther's head.
Just, just look at it at a glance while scrolling the page.
Iguana.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Teto, I know you think it's cute stalking me on FAF (and i'm flattered) but my wife is a uber-grammar Nazi and doesn't forget to put periods at the end of her sentences. That, and she posts more or less short novels on forums when she does post.


 I'm not trying to be cute
I'm just a general stalker okay


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2011)

Make sure she doesnt see Sofurry :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2011)

or ink bunny.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> That is when I knew this day might turn from normal to suck-ass with a quickness.


 
I lol'd hard.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Get her into the fandom
2. Make murrsuits
3. Yiff
4. ???
5. PROFIT

She seems perfectly willing to learn further about the fandom anyway, so why not? :V You get your rocks off _and_ she accepts you.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> 1. Get her into the fandom
> 2. Make murrsuits
> 3. Yiff
> 4. ???
> 5. PROFIT


Profit? The cost of the suit and then cleaning could get pretty expensive.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Profit? The cost of the suit and then cleaning could get pretty expensive.


Tis a joke. Profit = You just got laid.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2011)

I cannot get the horrible image of a Dickacorn out of my head. X.x


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

It only took her a week to find out?  Well, if you were really trying, you could've kept it a secret longer.  :V

I've been hiding this crap from my parents for more than a year.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> It only took her a week to find out?  Well, if you were really trying, you could've kept it a secret longer.  :V
> 
> I've been hiding this crap from my parents for more than a year.



I wasn't exactly hiding it. I just hadn't told her yet.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Profit? The cost of the suit and then cleaning could get pretty expensive.


 They could always pull a Da-Fox and sell their sex videos as porno at cons. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> They could always pull a Da-Fox and sell their sex videos as porno at cons. :V


 Wait, hold on:

There are furries who do this?


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, hold on:
> 
> There are furries who do this?


 
Hmm...There's an upside and a down side to that plan.

The upside: My wife looks like Trinity from the Matrix (when she had her hair cut)

The downside: I look like Rowan Atkinson from Mr. Bean/The Black Adder.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> They could always pull a Da-Fox and sell their sex videos as porno at cons. :V


 
Didn't know that. 
I am still naive. :/


----------



## Trance (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I wasn't exactly hiding it. I just hadn't told her yet.


 I figured.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, hold on:
> 
> There are furries who do this?


Hello.

Furries.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Hmm...There's an upside and a down side to that plan.
> 
> The upside: My wife looks like Trinity from the Matrix (when she had her hair cut)
> 
> The downside: I look like Rowan Atkinson from Mr. Bean/The Black Adder.



I think she meant murrsuit sex as porn, so what you and she look like doesn't matter, just your murrsuits. :V

Anyway, that was an interesting story. It should get interesting when you guys have children and you're both furries, I feel bad for them already. 

Also, if your wife does get into the fandom and is willing to art for us, let me know if she's taking request, yeah?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hello.
> 
> Furries.


 I just like being delusional and pretend that the majority of furries are normal and wouldn't do bizarre things like that. Then this forum reminds me otherwise.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

All i can say about this is WOW.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just like being delusional and pretend that the majority of furries are normal and wouldn't do bizarre things like that. Then this forum reminds me otherwise.


 
This forum has seen so much faggotry that it makes Ru Paul turn his/her head in shame. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just like being delusional and pretend that the majority of furries are normal and wouldn't do bizarre things like that. Then this forum reminds me otherwise.


So do I. I get horribly reminded otherwise every day.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> They could always pull a Da-Fox and sell their sex videos as porno at cons. :V


 
Please tell me this was a one time occurance D:

I want to go to a con some day but i dont want some freak in a weird shirt selling me this shit.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 14, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I want to go to a con some day but i dont want some freak in a weird shirt selling me this shit.



This is the entirety of the Dealer's Den at con..


----------



## Oovie (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Tis a joke. Profit = You just got laid.


 I'm so horrible at trying to come off as sarcastic, I'm sorry.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 14, 2011)

Better now while you are new then when you been on FAF for a long time. I am pretty sure that she understands that everyone in the fandom do not yiff and are into it for the art.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaz said:


> 1. Get her into the fandom
> 2. Make murrsuits
> 3. Yiff
> 4. ???
> ...


 
lol


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 14, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Hmm...There's an upside and a down side to that plan.
> 
> The upside: My wife looks like Trinity from the Matrix (when she had her hair cut)
> 
> The downside: I look like Rowan Atkinson from Mr. Bean/The Black Adder.


 
Lucky you.
And hey, at least your doppelganger is a famous person.


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 14, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> It only took her a week to find out?  Well, if you were really trying, you could've kept it a secret longer.  :V
> 
> I've been hiding this crap from my parents for more than a year.




 ive been keeping it from my folks for 3 months (living in your own house away from them helps) however they stop by weekly, I left a poster of Snowpocalypse (furmeet going down March 12th) to try and ease them into bringing it up with me before my tail gets here (trust me, once my tail is here they definitely are gonna ask and I cant hide it cuz they are nosey)


----------



## arecaidian_fox (Feb 15, 2011)

Alright, I'm the only one browsing this thread right now, but I'll post anyway (WTF, where is everyone? ...). Seems to me that Xenke is right. If she loves you, she'll accept you for who you are.

THIS ABOVE ALL ELSE: TO THINE OWN SELF BE TRUE!!!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 15, 2011)

Show her all the worst bits of the fandom as a true test of devotion


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Show her all the worst bits of the fandom as a true test of devotion


 

Yeah...We're going to wait on that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 15, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Yeah...We're going to wait on that.


 
"News:

Divorce"


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 16, 2011)

Ooh-rah! Way to go Marine! You just cost the Corps 1,000 manhood points! Keep at it and you'll be facing Court Martial! Do you understand me fur maggot?!


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Yeah...We're going to wait on that.


 
Good call.  No one should look at Fchan unless they've been in the fandom for at least 5 years.

...you're gonna peek now, aren't you   (Your wife looks like Trinity?  And draws?! And is a Marine?!?  And is willing to give this furry thing a shot?!?!  You lucky s.o.b! ^^; )


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Ooh-rah! Way to go Marine! You just cost the Corps 1,000 manhood points! Keep at it and you'll be facing Court Martial! Do you understand me fur maggot?!


 
First somehow I doubt the Corps call it "manhood points". Second- fur maggot? Really... I say that and think of caterpillars. Third- have you realized how many furfags are actually in the services? It is quite astonishing.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> First somehow I doubt the Corps call it "manhood points". Second- fur maggot? Really... I say that and think of caterpillars. Third- have you realized how many furfags are actually in the services? It is quite astonishing.



Exactly. What I find funny is the fact that since I got out of the Marines almost 10 years ago why they would even care? For all you know I could be doing charity in my fur suit for kids in the local burn/cancer ward (which I'm seriously considering doing when I finally get said fur suit). And as far as 'manhood points' I did the recon indoc and was in STA School until I dislocated my knee on an exercise. I was an 0351 (javelin gunner) with both a line company and weapons company. 

So Olaunn, what did you do in the Corps or did you just watch Full Metal Jacket one too many times?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2011)

_"I told her that not all of the fandom was a pervert haven like she thought."_

Niceee, nice save there. I wish I could lie like that to my dad, but I can't


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Exactly. What I find funny is the fact that since I got out of the Marines almost 10 years ago why they would even care? For all you know I could be doing charity in my fur suit for kids in the local burn/cancer ward (which I'm seriously considering doing when I finally get said fur suit). And as far as 'manhood points' I did the recon indoc and was in STA School until I dislocated my knee on an exercise. I was an 0351 (javelin gunner) with both a line company and weapons company.
> 
> So Olaunn, what did you do in the Corps or did you just watch Full Metal Jacket one too many times?



Ignore Pvt. Joker, Tango.  He's just trying to be funny...and failing.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Ignore Pvt. Joker, Tango. He's just trying to be funny...and failing.



Probibly trying to google himself an answer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

My family found out, but not in the way most people describe. They just spot me on the PC and just stare over my shoulder and ask what I'm doing. And I say "nothing" and they continue to stare. (I really fucking hate that) And my sis is like "WTF is with all these Fucking foxes all over your PC, WTF?"

This kinda caught on with my parents soon afterwards and they're trying to "nurture" my interests in the most annoying way possible. Going like "OMFG LOOK SON, CARTOON FOXES, FUCKING DISNEY ROBIN HOOD, FUCKING LOOK AT THAT SHIT, YOU FUCKING LOVE IT." All I can respond with is "wat."

Thankfully, they don't know what else goes on in the furry world...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> FUCKING LOOK AT THAT SHIT, YOU FUCKING LOVE IT.


 
Hilarious.

My parents didn't care.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> My parents didn't care.


 
My dad would give a shit less. My sister would think it was cute (aside from the porn with she'd never see anyway). 

Honestly, no one in my family would mind. My wife's family on the other hand...


----------



## Oovie (Feb 16, 2011)

Sometimes I dwell on a couple family members who consider themselves spiritual finding out. The religious ones I'm not the slightest bit worried of (unless they saw gay porn), but I wouldn't put it past the spiritual ones to start assuming I'm into animal spirits, and for some reason that worries me more so.

They know I'm atheist, but I'm just shivering thinking of a conversation about animal spirits and them using it as a way to reel me in to their activities... I didn't like the whole courtroom situation they did when I visited last time about being atheist, I don't want it to be about bunny, wolf, bird spirits, or whatever next time.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 17, 2011)

*SO, LIKE...

*Like I was trying to think of something witty to say, and like to response but I can't make it do right.


OP, why must you not delete history / lock computer before you leave it's not a very difficult concept.


Next thing you know it she'll find your beast porn and CP and like stuff you best be wary, son.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2011)

I expected this to be a typical BAWWW thread, but I was gladly proven wrong.

Carry on OP.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I expected this to be a typical BAWWW thread, but I was gladly proven wrong.
> 
> Carry on OP.



I usually don't BAWWW unless I dislocate something.


----------



## FerreTrip (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm glad she understands ^^ Though, urm, yeah, I'd be a bit careful with what you show her and when...

I _was_ gonna give some advice, but then I thought, _He's 10 years out of the Marines. He knows what he's doing. You don't._ So yeah. ^^;


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 18, 2011)

lol, I found out my best friend was a furry about 6 months ago, and a month later, decided I was one too. It fits me very well, in many ways.

Explaining to my husband wasn't easy, but it was simply something I did in steps. I mentioned Fur Affinity and the artwork that I love (maturity filter on, of course). He commented on the Anime porn he has seen, some just as graphic as Furry porn, and I reminded him I'm not into that. Enough said. He knows I'm not.

Then it was just subtle comments from there. I told him my friend is a furry. I told him when I went to a furry potluck at the park. Then... showed him my tail when it arrived in the mail. That was a little sudden, but he took it well.

After that I started slowly saying "we" more instead of "they", and he got the idea that I consider myself "one of them".

He is definitely not interested in the fandom himself, nor is he an artist. However, he did go to a furmeet with me, and met a group of (mostly gay) furries. He is fine with all of that, and had a good time.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I usually don't BAWWW unless I dislocate something.



I'm sorry, I still don't get what the fuck BAWWW means >_>


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I'm sorry, I still don't get what the fuck BAWWW means >_>


 
Can't reply with certainty, but I'd imagine "Bawww" is a complaint ("bawling, crying, whining, etc."). I'd suggest listening to a definition from someone whose been here longer (I'm new here).


----------



## TigerBeacon (Feb 19, 2011)

The term 'Furry' nowadays is pretty much perceived as a fetish. Its not uncommon to get that reaction, even though the word is quite varied, from describing a certain group of individuals with certain characteristics to being a hobby to actually being a way of life.

Unfortunately, FA makes no effort to highlight much of its redeeming points, though its good that your wife is open-minded enough to understand that while 80% of the population is fucking fursuits, the other 20% are just people interested in the concept.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2011)

Skittle said:


> This is why I date in the fandom.


 
I'm so sorry.

That must be terrible for you.



Deovacuus said:


> Put her on FAF, the FA mainsite is full of sickfucks and social retards. Also, never remove the mature block.



You say that as if it's any different here.

You don't mean that, do you?


----------



## Ben (Feb 19, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Put her on FAF, the FA mainsite is full of sickfucks and social retards. Also, never remove the mature block.



Really, FAF isn't any less worse than the mainsite, it's just bad in a different way. If anything, I would advise the mainsite over the forum, since there's a wide array of people to meet as opposed to the cliqueness of a forum, and the bad art and creeps are always good for a laugh.



			
				Skittle said:
			
		

> This is why I date in the fandom.



Because you don't want your spouse to find some internet community that they would understandably have some reservations about? I. Huh?



			
				JCFynx said:
			
		

> You say that as if it's any different here.
> 
> You don't mean that, do you?



Mysteriously, they never say this unironically. It's really quite perplexing.

But really, online communities in general aren't that great. Considering you've only been here a week, I'd suggest just turning around now before it becomes a big part of your life.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben said:


> Because you don't want your spouse to find some internet community that they would understandably have some reservations about?



A lot of people say they'll only date within animal people. I don't understand it either. I'm going to say "eugenics."



Ben said:


> Mysteriously, they never say this unironically. It's really quite perplexing.



Cool kid syndrome is pretty rampant here, unfortunately. ):



Ben said:


> Huh



Benjamin, come here. I need your comfort now.


----------



## Ben (Feb 19, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Cool kid syndrome is pretty rampant here, unfortunately. ):



Verily. Really, I can't even fathom how some people find FA and the forum to be in any way comparable, when FAF is one one-thousandth the size of the entire site. There seems to be a misconception that any of the stupid furries that come here are the only types of people who use the main Furaffinity site, and that everyone here makes up the "cool" furries. There's really nothing to support those ideas, and it's honestly very perplexing.



> Benjamin, come here. I need your comfort now.


 
I don't know where those hands have been. Get out of here, Yakety Sam.

(Also, all your sig quotes are precious, and I wish I knew the context for all of them.)


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben said:


> (Also, all your sig quotes are precious, and I wish I knew the context for all of them.)



A long, sprawling document of insults directed at everyone's favourite devil entitled "I just plain hate jcfynx he is a terrible furson."

The majority of forum users and 83% of the staff here are represented on it. ): I guess that's telling me something about myself, huh...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Tango_D~

I'm an old USAF vet myself, been out for a long time. My wife and younger daughter are both in the fandom with me. My family, well, they wouldn't understand and hers . . . we won't go there.

The wife is still not too sure what kind of a suit she wants (canid, feline, equine, unicorn??) but it seems to me that she's sure that she wants one. By the way she's  . . . Gah, almost gave away her age. Needless to say, we're both gray-hairs. Not a lot but there is a bit of snow on the mountain.

Just keep your FA mature filter on and when you go to a con, keep her away from Bad Dragon's table. At FC two years ago, my So was heading that way so I quickly 'detoured' her over to another table. Luck was on my side, since there was a almost photo-realistic drawing of an anthro bunny femme, topless, on display. Her rack was covered by a small sign that stated "Mature only" or something like that. Might have said "Bewbies" on it. My wife, after a few moments, merely commented on the detail of the drawing.

BTW, if your wife ever wants to do some drawing to get the feel for anthro art, I need a drawing done for my website. Keep me in mind, will ya? I would do my own drawing but I'm a terrible artist. It should be a crime to sell me art supplies. Seriously. Firearms, I'm very good with. Pencils and pens? Don't let me near them.


----------



## Dana (Feb 21, 2011)

She's new we want her to feel comfortable here not run away screaming like cat that's had it's ass dipped in lightfluid and then set a light.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Dana said:


> She's new we want her to feel comfortable here not run away screaming like cat that's had it's ass dipped in lightfluid and then set a light.


 You need to fully articulate your points and not just shit out a sentence and leave.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You need to fully articulate your points and not just shit out a sentence and leave.


 
Contributing to the convo would be nice too.

@OP Consider yourself lucky, she could have reacted alot worse. Plus she loves you enough to ask you about it instead of holding it in for three years then bursting out about it over a PTA meeting.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

Just show her how to disable showing mature themed work and she shouldn't have a problem enjoying the site.


----------



## Tannonclaw (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope this goes well for you. I've admitted to people that I was a furry after they've found things out about me before- and sometimes just because I want the people I'm with to be at least accepting of common aspects of my everyday life, like staring at recent submissions for an hour with an inscrutable frown on my face.

The way I normally show it to them is by elaborating on the fact that a lot of the time it's like giving yourself a whole new set of characteristics to work with in characters when writing or drawing. I think Kimahri/Fran from final fantasy is a good example of this, or like the animals in like.. Aesop's Fables and the chronicles of Narnia or something.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

If she's skittish and questionable about the whole thing, just like sloooowellly educate her on the fandom.
Don't wanna overwhelm her perception on it. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> If she's skittish and questionable about the whole thing, just like sloooowellly educate her on the fandom.
> Don't wanna overwhelm her perception on it. xD


 This thread is old and has been resolved, any further input isn't necessary.


----------



## BrownFoxFirecaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And my sis is like "WTF is with all these Fucking foxes all over your PC, WTF?"


 
My brother tried striking that tone with me when he saw my furry pics. I hit him in the shoulder. He didn't say anything after that.

My parent's still don't know a thing about furry. I've wanted to clue them in, I just don't know how to explain it properly I guess.

But I definitely don't want my brother telling them. He hasn't any discretion at all.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

BrownFoxFirecaster said:


> My brother tried striking that tone with me when he saw my furry pics. I hit him in the shoulder. He didn't say anything after that.


 
Oh yeah, let's solve aaaalll our problems with violence
it's the videogames, I tell ya


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh yeah, let's solve aaaalll our problems with violence
> it's the videogames, I tell ya


 I think fox news is on to something.

They need to do a report on how the furry fandom is a beastiality sex cult that lures young people in with anthro animals. Oh wait that would mean they're telling the truth. :VVVVVV


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think fox news is on to something.
> 
> They need to do a report on how the furry fandom is a beastiality sex cult that lures young people in with anthro animals. Oh wait that would mean they're telling the truth. :VVVVVV


 
Didn't they already do that

I could have sworn I heard this before


----------



## Octa (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh yeah, let's solve aaaalll our problems with violence
> it's the videogames, I tell ya


 Fox news should attempt at an explanation as to why the furry fandom is the source of all our real world violence. I'd fuckin' take notes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Fox news should attempt at an explanation as to why the furry fandom is the source of all our real world violence. I'd fuckin' take notes.


 I just made a fox news doing a report on the furry fandom joke like 2 posts up. :|


----------



## Octa (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just made a fox news doing a report on the furry fandom joke like 2 posts up. :|


 yes, but you missed the violence of it and instead resorted to reality.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh yeah, let's solve aaaalll our problems with violence
> it's the videogames, I tell ya



I think it's television myself.  The shit they show on TV.  It's amazing.

Like "Teen Moms".  How wonderful.  :I


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

Theres no hope for you now, she knows too much. Hit her over the back of the head and dump the body in a swamp. Start over, change your name, dye your hair and get a job as a mechanic.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

My mom found out, and she LOVES CSI. I near wet my self when she said, "You know, when I first saw Fur Affinity Forums, I thought it was a giant porn site."


----------



## Octa (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> My mom found out, and she LOVES CSI. I near wet my self when she said, "You know, when I first saw Fur Affinity Forums, I thought it was a giant porn site."


 Anytime parents spectate an abnormality in their children it automatically means that they have some kind of sex problem. Not sure why, but the first thing, my parents at least, seem to jump to is that they want to prevent their child from being a sex fiend.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 23, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I'm sorry, I still don't get what the fuck BAWWW means >_>


 
Be enlightened, then.

---PCJ


----------



## Tao (Feb 23, 2011)

My husband found out and become a furry

hurray


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tao said:


> My husband found out and become a furry
> 
> hurray


 
You're 'married'?!? Gratz dude.


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

My fiance isn't furry but seems pretty happy about anything that can make me cuddly x)


----------

